# Storm chasing??



## glov3r (Mar 3, 2009)

Have thought about it in the past, but never really went out of town or out of state to "chase" work caused by storms? Anyone have any success with this? What is the pay?(mostly insurance or FEMA?)


----------



## elmtree (Mar 3, 2009)

do you have a bucket truck? If so I got 6 weeks work


----------

